
Neil Ty, the Scientism Guy - astrodev
https://mises.org/blog/neil-ty-scientism-guy
======
antman
>Scientism is the over-reliance on or over-application of the scientific
method

>The scientific method is unnecessary or even ill-suited in other areas,
however. Consider these questions, and what sort of approach is appropriate to
answer them: What is 17 divided by 3? All else held equal, what are the
effects of an increase in demand for blue jeans? Who should I invite to my
party? What are the effects of expansionary monetary policy on employment,
prices, incomes, production, consumption, and borrowing? How should I treat
people?

Mises institute at its best.

------
oldandtired
I have given up on watching or reading anything that Neil produces. I find him
more of a "true believer" than a rational scientist. He may be quite an
intelligent man, but I find his arrogance so bad that, even if he has some
good ideas, I just discard what he says as rubbish. I put him in the same
basket as "alien lizard people are here" believers.

His pop-stardom has lead him down the wrong path and he now appears as silly
as the Kardashians.

